# EMP protection ?



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I saw this in the Drudge report today.....at least someone is trying.

http://washingtonexaminer.com/light...from-solar-flare-nuclear-bomb/article/2532038


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

A long over due bill, however with scandals going on and budget concerns chances of this going anywhere are slim... If Repub like it, Demos don't, and vice versa. It will take an EMP incident to get any real attention.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with Helicopter, this is going to be a tough one to get anywhere beyond a "we should do something". At the current time the grid is woefully short on replacement parts. As electric companies have been sold off and states have dropped regulations to encourage competition companies have found that making a profit means no reserve parts in yards. Reserve parts cost money and to a stock company that is money wasted sitting in a service yard. We are lucky to get through a tough Summer in most years. 

To build replacement parts at the current time would take you a minimum of one year to up to three years for an grid down situation. The other problem you face with our current power generation system is that many of the manual switches have been taken out and replaced with computer driven cutoffs. If the computer goes down you are in deep trouble. 

This is a national problem that crosses state lines so individual states cannot be thrown under the bus by the feds to get this done. Power generating companies no longer control the grid. In the case of Texas as an example you have split off companies from the likes of TXU who handle power transmission. Oncor is the unit that maintains the power lines in an area like North Texas. If the grid does go down there will be a lot of finger pointing and blame passing. 

We have sat down with folks who actually build the grid and they will all tell you they get ulcers thinking about what can and may happen if the grid is attacked. GB


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting MetalPrepper. Sounds like the bill has no teeth just kinda urges companies to do it(like they will). At least it shows a couple of Congressmen have some thinking ability.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> If Repub like it, Demos don't, and vice versa.


That's why you gotta get the Dems to think/believe it was their idea in the first place.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> That's why you gotta get the Dems to think/believe it was their idea in the first place.


LOL, but your right...somehow tie it into alterative energy and Obama will have OUR checkbook out with lightning speed....


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

kittyyang said:


> Among all the detecting activities, gold metal detecting is the most interesting one. It can not only relax both your body and mind , but also give you a big fortune if you are lucky enough.Next time if you feel bored, you can pick up the best metal detector and have a try.


why is this spammer on here?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

MetalPrepper said:


> why is this spammer on here?


On several others too


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ugh, I reported two spammers this morning, the moderators usually deal with them pretty quick when reported. I always hate to do it because I imagine them getting tons of messages for the same posts, or seeing the posts themselves first, but better to delete them before a bunch of people click through:dunno:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MetalPrepper said:


> why is this spammer on here?


Yeah, I reported it earlier this morning when I made my previous post. Mods will get to it in due time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Chloesolo said:


> With great attraction of getting metal detecting finds. , it is highly accessible.


Great... another one.....
:banhim:


----------

